# Mislabeled Orchid on Tv SHow



## ehanes7612 (Jun 25, 2018)

found another fact check gone wrong on a TV show...Bones season 6 ep 14 timestamp 26:35. They called it an Oncidium but looks like Cattleya or Laelia


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 25, 2018)

At least they didn't call it an iris and smuggle it to Selby Gardens...


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Jun 25, 2018)

At least they know it was an orchid, unlike in this random plant in a random place called a rare orchid :rollhappy:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98p4eeoiVfk


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 26, 2018)

definitely too much spare time, guys................................Bones was a great show, though.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> .Bones was a great show, though.


 
Maybe I need to start a TV show in Oz.


----------



## Ray (Jul 2, 2018)

Daniel Herrera said:


> At least they know it was an orchid, unlike in this random plant in a random place called a rare orchid :rollhappy:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98p4eeoiVfk



Hard to say for certain, but it sure looks a great deal like an isotria to me...


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 3, 2018)

what genre?


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Jul 3, 2018)

Ray said:


> Hard to say for certain, but it sure looks a great deal like an isotria to me...



Naha, because: 1) The plant in the show has a very short stem supporting the leave (does not mean that Isotria would not have a short stem, but usually does not) 2) The leaves on the plant from the show have a very distinctive midrib, has netted veins and therefore looks more like a dicot (Isotria has a more faint midrib on their leaves and is a monocot) and 3) it is hard for me to believe that Isotria would ever be found in such a disturbed placed such as the dumpster in the show.

Ps. I think I just became part of the group of people that takes pride on finding useless misinformation on shows that I have never seen before :rollhappy:

I need a more time-consuming hobby *sigh*


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 4, 2018)

The picture is definitely not isotria medeoloides, and I dont think its any orchid 
Looks like three separate very dark green glossy leaves with one or two flowers tall buds in the middle of the plant, very short stem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xiphius (Jul 9, 2018)

Yeah... unfortunately shows commonly do this. Probably because, for 99% of the audience, they don't know what the "real" thing is supposed to look like and it's too much time and money for them to track down the actual specimen or a decent facsimile.

I think my favorite instance of this was in "Midsommer Murders." They had an entire episode that revolved around people murdering for a smuggled Paph rothschildianum flavum (a fictitious ultra-rare alba form). At the end of the show when they showed it... it was some generic yellow complex paph hybrid (a bulldog) . I sighed and turned to my wife - "They could have at least used Dollgoldii or something else at least vaguely roth-like!" She just shook her head and walked away .


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 9, 2018)

xiphius said:


> Yeah... unfortunately shows commonly do this. Probably because, for 99% of the audience, they don't know what the "real" thing is supposed to look like and it's too much time and money for them to track down the actual specimen or a decent facsimile.
> 
> I think my favorite instance of this was in "Midsommer Murders." They had an entire episode that revolved around people murdering for a smuggled Paph rothschildianum flavum (a fictitious ultra-rare alba form). At the end of the show when they showed it... it was some generic yellow complex paph hybrid (a bulldog) . I sighed and turned to my wife - "They could have at least used Dollgoldii or something else at least vaguely roth-like!" She just shook her head and walked away .



Practical realities- how often is there a blooming dolgoldi? (I have 4 BS that haven’t bloomed in the last 7 years).


----------



## xiphius (Jul 9, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Practical realities- how often is there a blooming dolgoldi? (I have 4 BS that haven’t bloomed in the last 7 years).



I know, I know... I do believe I addressed that in the first line - "it's too much time and money for them to track down the actual specimen or a decent facsimile"

I also said - "...or something else at least vaguely roth-like!" ...there are other roth hybrids that are yellow (Dollgoldii was just the first that came to my mind). There are also other species and hybrids thereof that are "roth-esque." I know it adds such little value to the show that I would never expect them to actually put the time into tracking one down... but I can still get righteously indignant that they presume I know nothing about what a roth looks like :sob:.

Also, makes you want to give props to the shows that go "above and beyond" - it's not something you think about often, but there are shows out there that agonize over minor details that very very few people will notice - like the shape of Don Draper's ice cubes :rollhappy:.

I remember reading this a few years ago (link)... it's quite interesting what some directors nitpick on...


----------

